# 2011 FIBA U19 World Championships



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

*2011 FIBA U19 World Championship, Latvia
Preliminary Round, June 30 | Thursday, 2011*

*Group A*
BRAZIL
POLAND
RUSSIA
TUNISIA

*Group B*
ARGENTINA 
AUSTRALIA 
CHINESE TIAPEI 
LATVIA

*Group C*
*CANADA*
CROATIA
KOREA
LITHUANIA

*Group D*
CHINA
EGYPT 
SERBIA 
*USA*

http://chile2011.fiba.com/pages/eng/fe/11/fu19m/p/schedule.html

Watch all games Live on FIBATV.COM


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

*2011 USA Basketball Men's U19 World Championship Team Roster*

Keith Appling G 6-1 180 02/13/92 2014 Michigan StateDetroit, MI
James Bell G 6-5 225 01/07/92 2014 Villanova Orlando, FL
Anthony Brown G 6-6 200 10/10/92 2014 Stanford Huntington Beach, FL
Jahii Carson G 5-11 160 08/31/92 2011 Mesa H.S./*Arizona State Phoenix, AZ
Tim Hardaway, Jr. G 6-5 185 03/16/92 2014 Michigan Miami, FL
Joe Jackson G 6-0 175 02/08/92 2014 Memphis Memphis, TN
Jeremy Lamb G 6-5 185 05/30/92 2014 Connecticut Norcross, GA
Meyers Leonard C 7-0 240 02/27/92 2014 llinois Robinson, IL
Khyle Marshall F 6-7 210 03/01/92 2014 Butler Davie, FL
Doug McDermott F 6-7 210 01/03/92 2014 Creighton Ames, IA
Tony Mitchell F/C 6-9 220 04/07/92 2014 North Texas Dallas, TX
Patric Young F/C 6-9 245 02/01/92 2014 Florida Jacksonville, FL

Head Coachaul Hewitt, George Mason University
Assistant Coach: Randy Bennett, St. Mary's College
Assistant Coach:Cliff Warren, Jacksonville University

Athletic Trainer: Tim Hansen, United States Military Academy Prep School (Fort Monmouth, N.J.)
Team Physician: Eliot Young, San Antonio Spurs


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

> Jeremy Lamb of national champion Connecticut scored 17 points and Doug McDermott of Creighton had 15 points and eight rebounds to lead the United States to an 82-66 win over China on Saturday in the FIBA Under 19 World Championship.


RIGA (2011 FIBA U19 World Championship) - Tim Hardaway dunks on Lithuania's defense. Day 5 of the 2011 FIBA U19 World Championship in Latvia. 









http://latvia2011.fiba.com//pages/e...194/gid/40/grid/F/rid/8447/sid/5194/game.html


----------

